# Hear me roar...



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

I am Spartacus...hear me roar!!!! Actually a yawn....but too cute not to post...:laugh2:


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Kmarla (Aug 10, 2015)

He's so precious!!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

That has got to be the cutest "roar" ever.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a handsome little boy!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

The cutest yawn ever.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Too cute!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Spartacus is darling!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh my gosh that is too cute. I think he should roar/yawn all the time.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Tucker kills us yawning. Every time he yawns he makes a whining sound like he is trying to talk. Too funny....😃


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Hee too cute he does look like he's roaring. I picture a lion cub sound.. <3
Sophie makes a similar sound when she yawns also. Almost sounds like a cat meow...


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Dee Dee said:


> Hee too cute he does look like he's roaring. I picture a lion cub sound.. <3
> Sophie makes a similar sound when she yawns also. Almost sounds like a cat meow...


That's exactly the sound he makes!&#128514;


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes, Willow makes a little funny sound too when she yawns. She actually didn't make any noise yawning until just a few months ago. It's just a high pitched little whiney something! Always makes me smile!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Cute, I can just see Tucker's picture made into a movie poster.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a little doll!


----------

